# Tang Talk



## TXGargoyle (Jul 30, 2006)

Greetings all---I'm new to this forum---also doing research before I start. I have a few questions regarding Tangs if anyone can help.. It seems like most of the stores I go into have such a superior attitude that I hold back questions so as not to feel so stupid and I know that they try hard to use words that I have no frickin idea what they are talking about.

Anyway enough crying...back to Tangs...

Does anyone know the difference between Naso and Naso Lyratal--are they the same thing? Is the Lopezi Tang the same as the Vlamigi Tang? If not, how do they differ? Every thing that I've read says to "MONITOR" the tank if you put more than one Tang in. Does anyone know the types of Tangs that work better together and which ones to deffinately avoid putting together?

Any help would be appreciated...[/b]


----------



## Michael (Jul 17, 2006)

TXGargoyle said:


> Greetings all---I'm new to this forum---also doing research before I start. I have a few questions regarding Tangs if anyone can help.. It seems like most of the stores I go into have such a superior attitude that I hold back questions so as not to feel so stupid and I know that they try hard to use words that I have no frickin idea what they are talking about.


Hi, I'm sorry I don't know much about Tangs, but I wanted to tell you that I agree with you absolutely about some pet store owner's/employees holier than thou attitude. Some of the answers I've received at pet stores have seemed like they should be accompanied by the person rolling their eyes or a sigh of disgust! I wanted to ask, "are you trying to help make a sale here or make me feel like an idiot?"


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have 1 Naso tang(female) and 1 Purple Tang in my 72 gal. At first the naso tang didn't like it (because it was the first one) but now they don't bother each other. If you put tangs that look like each other (like the purple and the yellow tang how they have similer body styles) then they won't get along. I have always been told to keep them in groups of 5 or more.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You could try a yellow Tang. They can be kept in shoals if space permits. However if tank is small, then keep only one.


----------



## TXGargoyle (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you all for the info..... I'll pick two that don't look like each other--maybe one being a Sailfin. I'm still researching and plan on actually doing this around October.... It will take me that long to find a store that the employees will actually take the time/interest in beginners.

Michael-------- I really feel your pain man.....


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

If you choose to get a yellow tang let that be the last fish in your tank as he will so aggressiveness towards new tank mates.


----------

